# PCGH auf der Gamescom 2009?



## xTc (23. Juli 2009)

Die Gamescom rückt immer näher und die Vorbereitungen laufen auf hochtouren, daher meine Frage:

Findet man euch auch mit einem Stand, oder läuft das wie 2008 über den Computec-Stand? Gibt es vielleicht einen Zeitplan wo man euch antreffen kann? 

Falls Ihr noch nichts sagen wollt, verstehe ich das natürlich.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Juli 2009)

Würde mich auch interessieren 

Aufgrund der örtlichen nähe bin ich aber ehe mehrere Tage da


----------



## Daniel_M (23. Juli 2009)

Computec-Stand: Halle 7.1, Standnummer B 031


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Juli 2009)

Steht den schon ein Programm fest?


----------



## ole88 (24. Juli 2009)

massenweise gratis tshirts mit der Aufschrift ich bin ein Ego Shooter gamer, ich bin kein verbrecher nur weil ich ego shooter zocke, und ähnliches bitte machen.


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Juli 2009)

Wo ist den die, und was kostet ne karte?


----------



## moddingfreaX (24. Juli 2009)

Ist in der Köln Messe und Preise kannste hier nachgucken.


----------



## CrashStyle (24. Juli 2009)

Danke! An welchem tag ist PCGH da?


----------



## Zeph4r (5. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> massenweise gratis tshirts mit der Aufschrift ich bin ein Ego Shooter gamer, ich bin kein verbrecher nur weil ich ego shooter zocke, und ähnliches bitte machen.


Jo denn mal her damit
Unreal Forever....


----------



## potzblitz (7. August 2009)

Was kann man eigentlich als ein* starkes Geschenk* verstehen, wenn man als Abonnent dort zum Stand kommt und gibt es Gratis was zum Trinken, da man ja in die Lounge Eingeladen wird


----------

